# Catching and removing threads



## nimbus247 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello! I have seen many pigeons in my city walking around with fishing line, thread, or something tangled up on their feet and was thinking about starting something up here that I found out exists in New York City called a Pigeon Foot Squad. These people catch pigeons, free their feet of any entanglements, and release them on the spot! I was just wondering if anyone here knew anything about the legality of this. I am in California and I know this state has strict laws concerning wildlife, so I just wonder if I am going to get into any kind of trouble if I'm out catching pigeons.

I'm fairly certain that in California, I cannot legally catch and keep a pigeon. I also know that we have a wildlife rehab that treats pigeons and if a pigeons foot was severely injured from the threads I would take the bird there. But I believe I could do a lot of good in preventing the birds from arriving at the wildlife rehab in the first place by removing any threads before they become a major problem.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Pigeons are not native birds. They are feral escapees and thier descendents.....brought here by man and living along side of man. Check the laws......but I bet there are exceptions for pigeons. I really doubt anyone would stop you.............and certainly not prosecute you.......for helping the poor birds. I would think the worst you would get were some strange looks and a lot of grateful pigeons.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

What a wonderful idea! I work downtown, where there are lots of pigeons, and will sometimes see the same thing, a poor pigeon struggling to survive with feet entangled in string or who-knows-what. I've been able to lure them to me by feeding them and earning their trust, but you have to be FAST to actually catch them. I have an old sweater I use especially for this purpose. After throwing my sweater over the pigeons, I try to calm them and talk to them as I clip away what I can with small scissors and cuticle trimmers. Every single pigeon I've caught and helped has seemed to know I'm helping it, holding still, making eye contact, and generally cooperating (once you catch them). And yes, I get strange looks but more than once people have stopped to help or ask questions. As far as I know it isn't illegal, and I think it's awesome that there's a Pigeon Foot Squad in NYC. I've found New Yorkers to be some of the kindest and most helpful people despite their reputation for rudeness. I hope you give it a go in California, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------

